# Club Moebius kick re-start



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

We have decided to give Club Moebius a a swift kick in the pants with more features and more frequent updates. With Frank's support, I decided to seek out contributions from some of the industry's key players, and the response has been gratifying. I also plan to continue my own series of magazine article reprints as time goes on, but for now, I think it's time to show some new faces.

For the first feature in this second phase of the Club, I could think of no one better equipped to offer a valuable contribution than Mr. Wonderfest himself, our own Lee Staton. I know that I'll probably embarrass Lee with the following words, but I feel that they are well deserved, and need to be stated. Lee was one of the founding Fathers and CEO of the event that so many of us look forward to each and every year. As such, he laid the groundwork for the excellent job that Dave Hodge and company continue to this day. Lee stepped down from administrative duty at Wonderfest a few years back, but his presence continues to be seen and felt. Additionally, he is a life long modeler and contributor to the hobby in numerous ways.

In consideration of this prestigious background, Moebius proudly presents Lee's first article, "101 Great Tips for Building Better Models." In reading this feature, I can truthfully say that I got a lot out of it personally, as I'm sure will be the case with everyone else. It's literally jam packed with information and novel approaches based on a wealth of experience. Remember that it will cost you ten bucks to join Club Moebius, but you get it right back in product credits and other goodies! It was a great deal before, and an unbeatable one now!
Ron G.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Okay, I paid my ten bucks and am now a member. How do I access this content?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Glad everything is coming together, Ron. Can't wait for more of the new content we talked about to get posted!

Unfortunately the link to get into Club Moebius is tiny and at the very bottom of this page: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/clubMoebiusEntry.html 

I *think* this link should work to take you straight to the login: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/clubMoebius/clubhome.html


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ron,

Great addition to the Club Moebius site! Love the articles and yours particularly brought back memories for me with LIS!

MMM


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

when will the updates actually happen ?......(I just went to the site and it still has the same old news)


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet! I will have to contribute some more articles!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

RMC said:


> when will the updates actually happen ?......(I just went to the site and it still has the same old news)


Lee's new feature went up two days ago, and can be found on the upper right corner of the main membership page. This is the location that new articles generally appear. As far as time frame is concerned, I'm aiming for something new every 30 days or so, but that, of course, depends on follow through from the various contributors. We will aways have to make some allowances for busy schedules and unforeseen events.
Ron G.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ron Gross said:


> Lee's new feature went up two days ago, and can be found on the upper right corner of the main membership page. This is the location that new articles generally appear. As far as time frame is concerned, I'm aiming for something new every 30 days, but that, of course, depends on follow through from the various contributors. We will aways have to make some allowances for busy schedules and unforeseen events.
> Ron G.


How about updated pics on the upcoming kits?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> How about updated pics on the upcoming kits?


The scope of my involvement is more or less relegated to coordinating new articles and features. However, I think that's a fair suggestion, and I will pass it along to Frank. In the meantime, he is constantly updating his Facebook page with photos as they become available.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

cool,.thanx Ron !


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

How about free admission to the Moebius Club at the NIMR FS1 waiting area?


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, I paid my dues; how long does it take before you have access?
Do you use the username you created when paying for the subscription?

Andy.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I got my access code via e-mail the day after I signed up.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I will receive mine next monday.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Access code received. :thumbsup:


----------

